# Free Oil Change



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

After looking at all the suggestions that people gave for my facebook and advertising issues, We decided to take one of those ideas and put it to work. As of now we are going to be giving away a free basic service, including oil and filter, at the end of the month. This is for all machines... Motorcycles, ATV's or Scooters. The basic service includes the oil change, diff oil changes, any basic adjustments needed, and an inspection of the machine. It does NOT include a valve adjustment.. 

Go to our facebook page for more details and to get your name on the list. If it works out pretty good and enough people are interested, we will do this every month.. 

Thanks


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

+ 1 :thumbup:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope they are at least supplying the oil and filter. You could lose a lot of money quick if not. 

You will always have my business for my motorcycles from now on. MAN, did the FATBOY ride good on the way home.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Deeplines said:


> I hope they are at least supplying the oil and filter. You could lose a lot of money quick if not.
> 
> You will always have my business for my motorcycles from now on. MAN, did the FATBOY ride good on the way home.


Naww, we are going to supply the oil and filter. Its only going to be one bike... most expensive bike would be a Harley.... We are going to draw one name from the list of people.. what ever they ride, we will do.. 

Glad your happy with the Fatboy!! Let us know when you need anything else!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

BTT, remember, this includes ATV's as well as all bikes. Get your name on the list!!!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

BTT!! Get signed up for that free oil change!!!!


----------

